# Teen Suicide



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2007)

Teen Suicide
American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry (AACAP)
Facts for Families, No. 10
Updated July 2004

Suicides among young people continue to be a serious problem. Each year in the U.S., thousands of teenagers commit suicide. Suicide is the third leading cause of death for 15-to-24-year-olds, and the sixth leading cause of death for 5-to-14-year-olds. 

Teenagers experience strong feelings of stress, confusion, self-doubt, pressure to succeed, financial uncertainty, and other fears while growing up. For some teenagers, divorce, the formation of a new family with step-parents and step-siblings, or moving to a new community can be very unsettling and can intensify self-doubts. For some teens, suicide may appear to be a solution to their problems and stress. 

Depression and suicidal feelings are treatable mental disorders. The child or adolescent needs to have his or her illness recognized and diagnosed, and appropriate treatment plans developed. When parents are in doubt whether their child has a serious problem, a psychiatric examination can be very helpful. Many of the symptoms of suicidal feelings are similar to those of depression. 

Parents should be aware of the following signs of adolescents who may try to kill themselves: 


change in eating and sleeping habits 
withdrawal from friends, family, and regular activities 
violent actions, rebellious behavior, or running away 
drug and alcohol use 
unusual neglect of personal appearance 
marked personality change 
persistent boredom, difficulty concentrating, or a decline in the quality of schoolwork 
frequent complaints about physical symptoms, often related to emotions, such as stomachaches, headaches, fatigue, etc. 
loss of interest in pleasurable activities 
not tolerating praise or rewards
A teenager who is planning to commit suicide may also: 


complain of being a bad person or feeling rotten inside 
give verbal hints with statements such as: I won't be a problem for you much longer, Nothing matters, It's no use, and I won't see you again 
put his or her affairs in order, for example, give away favorite possessions, clean his or her room, throw away important belongings, etc. 
become suddenly cheerful after a period of depression 
have signs of psychosis (hallucinations or bizarre thoughts)
If a child or adolescent says, I want to kill myself, or I'm going to commit suicide, always take the statement seriously and immediately seek assistance from a qualified mental health professional. People often feel uncomfortable talking about death. However, asking the child or adolescent whether he or she is depressed or thinking about suicide can be helpful. Rather than putting thoughts in the child's head, such a question will provide assurance that somebody cares and will give the young person the chance to talk about problems. 

If one or more of these signs occurs, parents need to talk to their child about their concerns and seek professional help when the concerns persist. With support from family and professional treatment, children and teenagers who are suicidal can heal and return to a more healthy path of development.

For more information, see _Facts for Families_:

#3 Teens: Alcohol and Other Drugs
#4 The Depressed Child
#37 Children and Firearms
#38 Bipolar Disorder in Children and Teens
#00 Definition of a Child and Adolescent Psychiatrist

See also: Your Child (1998 Harper Collins) / Your Adolescent (1999 Harper Collins)

Click here to order Your Child from Harper Collins
Click here to order Your Adolescent from Harper Collins

*Excerpts from Your Adolescent on Teen Suicide*
That a teenager could be so unbearably unhappy that he would choose to kill himself is something that’s almost too painful for a parent to examine. But with the increasing prevalence of teen suicide, no parent can afford to ignore the possibility.

Before the mid-1970s, suicide by adolescents appeared to be a rare event; now one out of ten teens contemplates suicide, and nearly a half million teens make a suicide attempt each year. Sadly, suicide has become the third leading cause of death for high-school students. Indeed, the actual rate of death by suicide may be higher, because some of these deaths have been incorrectly labeled “accidents.”​


----------



## ladylore (Sep 11, 2007)

> become suddenly cheerful after a period of depression



To me, this is the most serious sign - its not to be taken lightly; as things are improving - they have made thier mind up.

When I use to work on one of the lines, when someone presented themselves as being suicidal, it was a cry for help.  They really didn't want to die at that point, they wanted the pain to stop. They had no idea how to stop it themselves or what community resources were out there to help them

Specifically for teens, many didn't know about the kids help line or that they can access a counsellor on-line.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 11, 2007)

how does a 5 year old know how to commit suicide? at that age they cannot even grasp what death is. this just baffles me.


----------

